# Babe's Waiting Room



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Leaning Tree CJ. Babe by Bon Joli/Lazy S-T Crackerjack (red spotted). Babe is bred to Camo.... a black dappled buck and due on 3/7. :stars::leap::dance::wahoo::woohoo: 


The paint doe is Babe a few days ago. Red spotted buck is her sire and paint buck kid is her first and so far only kid (sired by a traditional buck) . This will be her 2nd kidding. Last year was a rather traumatic birthing experience for her (and mostly us  ).  She had quads but only one kid was normal sized and alive (the paint buck).  She got sick a month before kidding last year... and I think that's when she lost the 3.  

Anyways.... hoping for a much better experience this year, and maybe she'll bless us with a dappled doe or two.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks good. Good luck!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

nice doe!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

She is nice. Hope this year is better for her. Will keep and eye to see what she has. Good luck thinking pink and spotted for ya.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She is gorgeous, and my goodness that paint buck of hers is a hunk!! Praying that all goes well for her this time, and she has some beautiful colored/spotted kiddos hiding in there


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you both!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

20 days to go! :leap: :woohoo:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol at first I thought the red doe was standing on top of her!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It's a race! We both have does due the same day! Her and Moon better have something special (aka DOES!) :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

For sure!! ^


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

18 days to go! I'm guessing two does and a buck... or two does and two bucks.  She had 3 tiny kids and one 9lb kid last year as a FF.... and she's much bigger this year.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow she's such a wide load!!! Can't wait to see what she is hiding.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

She is looking good. the time is really flying. I am guessing three girls and a boy.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That would be so cool!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

12 days to go!! :wahoo: :leap: :stars: :woohoo:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> 18 days to go! I'm guessing two does and a buck... or two does and two bucks.  She had 3 tiny kids and one 9lb kid last year as a FF.... and she's much bigger this year.


I'm liking your guess there lol
She sure is big I wouldn't be surprised if she has 4 in there


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah well... I never guess right. So she'll probably have quad bucks. lol I've got a couple people who want bucks from her... so that wouldn't be too bad. I still really want a dappled doe though.  

I'll get some new pictures today.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

she is still looking good. Can hardly wait to see what she has.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some new pictures.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She is just so gorgeous pregnant! How old is she - three?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I can't wait!!!:drool:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yeah well... I never guess right. So she'll probably have quad bucks. lol I've got a couple people who want bucks from her... so that wouldn't be too bad. I still really want a dappled doe though.
> 
> I'll get some new pictures today.


Ok then I'm predicting a dapple paint doeling  a black or black paint or even a dappled black paint buckling for me lol well as long as we get that  
See I chanted to my doe beauty that she had to have at least two girls and one MUST be a black dapple and she listened!!! Just lay down the rules for her lol I'm doing it to my Suzy girl, she's 8 and the 5 years that I've had her she has never had a doe so maybe there's something to this......we shall see


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I can't wait to see what she has! Hoping spots


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, she's 3.  

Haha! Yes we shall see. A black dappled paint would be so awesome.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

9 days to go!  Might end up being 7 days if she goes early. 

Not sure if it will stop raining today, but if it does I will get some pics.  She's lost quite a bit of weight over the past 2 weeks since she hasn't been eating well. It's concerning but she seems to be doing ok still. We've been drenching her with some stuff and are giving vit. B injections.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Hopefully he goes a tad early for you


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope Babe does better! Probably just all those babies in her belly. Lusie didn't eat as much a month prior to kidding, so I am sure Babe will be okay!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Hopped on in to see how close we are getting. I never can remember. lol. Dappled black doe huh. She probably doesn't have any room in her for food its all babies. Thinking pink and spotted lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You tell her to be a.good girl and not to make you worry!!! 
Wow time is flying!!! Well for all of us, I'm sure.it's not for you


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, it never stopped raining yesterday and I was away most of the day... so I'll try to get pics today.  

Yes, black dappled would be great but anything dappled would be awesome.  We haven't had much luck getting dapples this year. Babe's got a LOT of color and spots behind her, so hopefully that will help!


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Well, it never stopped raining yesterday and I was away most of the day... so I'll try to get pics today.
> 
> HEHE, down here in Vancouver so I know what you mean.. trying to get these girls kidding pens cleaned out ugh.
> 
> Cannot wait to see the babies


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I have a feeling your getting dapples from her


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

SalteyLove said:


> She is just so gorgeous pregnant! How old is she - three?


I was also going to say she looks fabulous pregnant ! Definitely her look


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol! I'll tell her.  

Here are some pictures. She's just got to have a dappled doe in there somewhere.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking good! I say twin does, and I'm not saying a word about what color, that didn't turn out so well last time :lol: (again, sorry). 
Only 8 more days!! :stars: Her and Moon are gonna race!  I can't wait to see who kids first, and with what :greengrin:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lacie , we should make a thread (poll) on this and see who guesses right


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes! But don't include me in color guesses :ROFL: 
Babe vs Moon, who will win the race! :lol: Moon looks like she's carrying them lower now, so she might just go on time this year, instead of 5 days late


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow she is gorgeous! Hopefully your 8 days of waiting won't drag on and on and on. Lol I think twins too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I say trips


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

:lol: I most definitely say trips.  

I hope she goes on Thursday or Friday.  We're sooooo ready to see these babies! You must be extremely ready to see Moon's babies, Lacie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm excited and nervous at the same time, 7 days left, on the edge of my seat!!! Can't wait to see the babies! How about you? You've already had several babies to play with, so you probably aren't waiting with as much anticipation as me :lol:
I'm excited and hopeful that Moon's will be does, but nervous that they will be bucks :lol: So far with the 2 litters of puppies we've had there was 12 boys and 6 girls. But my sisters pug had puppies last week with 4 girls and 2 boys, so things are evening out... kinda. It's still in favor of the boys though! :lol:
I have a really good feeling she has 2 pretty girls in there though! I'd be happy if she even had one doe! We only had 2 does born last year, and neither one was from my does  Thinking *PINK!*


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm excited but try not to think about it. The less I think about it the faster time flies. :lol: We've got 10 babies here right now so definitely have a much easier wait than you! 

I have a feeling we'll be getting mostly boys from Babe. I think all the doe fairy dust was used up with our first wave of kids. :lol: So far we've had 9 does and 3 bucks born... and the last ones were born 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Today is day 145! :leap: :stars: :woohoo:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very exciting. :stars:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

How she doing now. Is she eating better. Can't wait to see what she has.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, very exciting indeed.  

She's doing ok but she's not eating grain any better. I don't think she's even eating a handful total at each feeding.  She eats alfalfa fine, drinks water and likes the protein/mineral/molasses lick a lot. We've been giving vit. B injections and drenching her with high calorie stuff called "Dyne" 2x a day. She's gotten SO thin and bony but I think she'll be fine for these last few days...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It's hard to see them not eating well. 
I wish we knew what they craved , what exactly they are enticed to eat during these times. Is there something we can give them before their kidding time is near so they don't lose condition like so many have. 
Is this a Boer thing ? I'm really confused about it all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent, hope she will be OK. :sadhappy:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm not sure, but I do think it is a Boer thing more than any other breed. This is the first doe that has done this with us this kidding season. Last year we had 1 or two who did this too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope she kids soon. Maybe eating grain makes her stomach feel uncomfortable vs. the hay and other things? especially being full of babies. Thankfully she is due in a few days


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Hoping she kids sooner and starts eating better. She will need her energy to keep up with all those dappled does, wink, wink. Maybe treat for toxemia a bit to give her much needed energy for kidding? Just some molasses water could help. Not sure what's in the supplements you are already giving...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

If you can get your hands on some Vita charge and a bottle of Catasol from the vet, it will turn her around in about 12-24 hours. Between my 2 neighbors, they treated 3 goats in the same situation with those two and had totally different goats by the end of the day.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Try giving her 3-4 tums every day. Extra calcium helps.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement.  I really do think she'll be just fine for the few more days before kidding. 

Here are some pictures from earlier today. She does love the green grass.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh geez, every time I see this thread come back up my heart starts beating fast because I think it's you saying she kidded! Phew, Moon still has time! :lol: She looks really good! The grass is starting to grow nice out here again, the does love it 
But do try the tums with her and the other does. The extra calcium helps prevent them from getting mildly hypocalcemic, giving them mild PT and going off feed. The extra calcium also helps them dilate


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I would do anything for that green grass! We currently have about a foot or two of snow. I don't even want to be in the state when it starts to melt. I can already see everyone up to their ears in mud.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

County LineAcres, me too!! So tired of snow. And when it melts, mud ugh


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is hanging in there and doing fine.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol! Yeah, Moon still has time.  

I brought several Tums out to the barn this morning but forgot to give them to her. I know she won't eat them out of my hand.... so how should I get them down her? I guess I could try and use the bolus gun. Or crush them up, mix with water and drench. 

Yes, the grass is so nice.  We're starting to feed less alfalfa already because of it. :woohoo:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Try crushing them to a powder and either mix it with something she likes maybe honey or apple sauce or just add to some water and down the hatch , hope this helps


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh wow I sure wish we could see green grass.lol. Everything here is buried under about three feet of snow and another bad storm coming in tonight they say. I popped in to see if she had my dappled does yet. lol. She sure looks big and loving that grass. check back later.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What ever I try to give unwilling goats something that can go in a empty bolus they get it that way lol. 30 hit me hard.so I'm all about easy


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Laura.  I ended up crushing the tums most of the way and then put them in the bolus gun and shot them down her throat. lol It worked pretty well.  I also have her some CMPK. 

She ate really well tonight.... the best I've seen in a long time. Her udder is definitely filling quickly now. Thursday kids perhaps? 

Wow. That's a lot of snow! :shock:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Where there is a will , there's a way  
Her having a good appetite is a blessing for sure  
Cool , Thursday sounds good for babies , lol..

And you can keep the snow Frosty , we've had plenty this year , lol..
Hope it passes you guys in NH up


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

eepwall:.... Come on Moon! There's still time!

Glad she's eating better! How long was it between giving her the tums and cmpk that she started eating better?
I wonder if she had the starts of mild hypocalcemia, I think Biagia did, she was down all day, she's up now though thank goodness!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> eepwall:.... Come on Moon! There's still time!
> 
> Glad she's eating better! How long was it between giving her the tums and cmpk that she started eating better?
> I wonder if she had the starts of mild hypocalcemia, I think Biagia did, she was down all day, she's up now though thank goodness!


:lol:

Im silently stalking your Moon thread


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It was only about an hour after the tums and CMPK that we fed tonight... 

Yes for sure Frosty... you can keep the snow.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Did you inject the CMPK, that stuff works pretty fast, gets downed cows walking again in about a half hour. Good stuff! 
Tell her she needs to wait for Moon :lol: (who will probably go later rather than sooner! :GAAH: She's almost 6 foot around!)

But she'll have you some pretty does, I have a feeling


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Did you inject the CMPK, that stuff works pretty fast, gets downed cows walking again in about a half hour. Good stuff!
> Tell her she needs to wait for Moon :lol: (who will probably go later rather than sooner! :GAAH: She's almost 6 foot around!)
> 
> But she'll have you some pretty does, I have a feeling


Six foot around :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

No way!!! :shock: 6 feet around??? Babe's only 5' 2". That's what she was before she stopped eating well at least. Not sure what she is now. 

I gave the CMPK orally...


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow! Lusie was 5' 5" with her triplets, and she was a fatty to begin with! 6 feet is insane. How does she fit into the barn?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

69" around or 5'9", so only 3" short of 6 foot. She has a huge rumen all the time, so that is a lot of the size. She looks like she's about as big as she was last year, she might be a bit bigger, but she had 4.5lb twin bucks last year. So maybe they'll be 6lbs this year :slapfloor: I always joke that she saves more room for food than kids :lol:

I think Moon might be taller than Babe though, she's about 32" tall at the withers, so that adds to a bit more belly size, to keep things in proportion.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow. I've never had a doe bigger than 5' 4"! And that was our big doe Cosmo several years ago! I don't remember what Liberty was this year, but I don't think she was over 5' 4". 

Babe's udder is still filling very quickly.  :leap:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

We got another couple inches last night but at least we didn't get the freezing rain. Thursday babies would be great keeping my eye on this thread can't wait to see them.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I'm lurking too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Rats! Moon's out there happy as a clam, babies are not on her agenda today :lol:

Come one Babe! Whatcha got in there?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think she'll wait until tomorrow at least.  I have in my notes from last year that her udder filled the day before kidding... and by filled I usually mean nearly strutted. So Babe's still got a while I think. Her udder is full but not nearly strutted.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That's exactly what she wants you to think, give it until tonight, much can change in a just a few hours!
Last year moon looked close but not "any second" close... fell asleep for like 3 minutes, woke up to the 2nd one flying out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink:artygoat:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's exactly what she wants you to think, give it until tonight, much can change in a just a few hours!
> Last year moon looked close but not "any second" close... fell asleep for like 3 minutes, woke up to the 2nd one flying out.


Sheesh! These girls sure can surprise us.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

......eepwall:..... any changes? Moons ligs are a tad bit lower, so sometime in a week :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She seems pretty close.  Her ligs feel gone to me but her udder isn't solid. She's acting super strange too.... she went outside by herself in the dark during feeding time. We might get babies sometime tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Either she needed some fresh air or she's a mighty brave gal


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Surprise! I went out to check Babe at 2am and found quads on the ground! 1 paint buck is dead , but she also had a huge black/white paint buck, a black dappled buck and a tiny black doe with some white on her feet and side.  

Poor little guys were stiff and freezing when I found them, but the 3 living are doing great now. The two boys are in the house and the doe is out with Babe. Her temp is at 101.3 and she has nursed. 

More info and pics later!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Quads wow!!! Congrats on the babies, bust sorry for the paint buck. I just checked my doe earlier this morning and she had twin black heads too!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures.  All 3 are doing very well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Sorry you lost one.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I had the same problem going out to find stiff babies.. They are awesome!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Some more pics.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

They are beautiful!!!!!!!:leap:

Did Babe not get the memo on the dapple needing to be a doe?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! Apparently not! :lol:


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh they are so lovely. Sorry you lost one but these are just beautiful especially the last one Glad I stopped in this morning to check on them Will be back later. Congrats.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats! So sorry about the little guy. Happy you got some more color to add to your herd.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

:woohoo: A beautiful little group for Babe. And all soooo colorful!
Love the little dappled guy. Congrats!!!

Sorry for the loss


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh how beautiful!!! I'm sorry you lost the one, but dang the other three are just breath taking. A big congrats!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all very much!  We're really happy with these little guys (and girl!)! 

It's sad about the guy that didn't make it, but at least he wasn't a black dappled paint doe. I would have died. lol I wonder if he was DOA... ?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Surprise! I went out to check Babe at 2am and found quads on the ground! 1 paint buck is dead , but she also had a huge black/white paint buck, a black dappled buck and a tiny black doe with some white on her feet and side.
> 
> Poor little guys were stiff and freezing when I found them, but the 3 living are doing great now. The two boys are in the house and the doe is out with Babe. Her temp is at 101.3 and she has nursed.
> 
> More info and pics later!


Well that's a helluva time of night to decide to kid! My Winnie always does that to me. How often did you wake up to check? You must be exhausted!

So sorry for the one loss - how cold was it last night? Congratulations on all the great additions!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Cool looking babies.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations Victoria and Babe :leap::wahoo: 
Beautiful babies ( as usual ) Love love love all of them 
So sorry about the little boy :blue:

How is Babe doing ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh, the dapple is gorgeous!!! :shocked: congrats! Sorry about the buck, but at least it wasn't a doe. Too bad the dapple isn't the doe, but Babe will get it right next time  
Did I miss the weights? They look decent sized.

I still haven't gotten out of bed, well couch, I never made it to bed, and I'm on my phone... time to check on moon! :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everybody!  Babe is doing very well. She's eating a lot now and seems happy enough. She's an awesome mom. All 3 babies are back out with her since we'll be gone most of the afternoon. The big paint will be a bottle baby eventually. 



SalteyLove said:


> How often did you wake up to check? You must be exhausted!
> 
> So sorry for the one loss - how cold was it last night? Congratulations on all the great additions!


Yeah really ... right about now would have been a nice time for her to kid.  I think it was around 30 degrees last night. I went to bed at 9:30 last night, so I did sleep for a few hours. 

Paint buck: 8.6lbs
Black doe: 4.8lbs
Dappled buck: 4.6lbs

The one that didn't make it was probably 7 or 8lbs.

Here are more pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, glad all is well.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

congrts they are beatuiful. that dapple one is very pretty and HUGE.the black and white one looks like a double stuffed Oreo cookie.

I got up every 2 hours and checked on my last girl to kid and nothing, ugh, so tired.

sorry you lost one but isnt Quads for a Boer pretty unusual. One of my ND does had quads last week and I was there from start to finish and one was born dead. Could have been the case with your little guy as well. Jus tnot a lot of breathing room in there with hat many babies.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh they are soooo pretty  Are you going to keep the doeling ?
Love that dapple boy ! The big paint is very impressive , sheesh 
Poor Babe :shocked:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! 

Quads isn't too rare for Boers. Twins and triplets is more the norm but quads is definitely not too uncommon. Babe had quads last year as a ff but 3 were tiny and DOA. Babe is a twin I think. :shrug: 

Yes, we are going to keep the doeling and the dappled boy.  Very excited to watch them grow! 

We need names for the two boys...  Anything that starts with a B would be great but definitely not a must. The doe was named "Butterfly Kisses".


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

30 degrees.. That's warm! Lol it's supposed to be like 36 this weekend and I'm excited. It's been bow zero lately! Why are you so lucky with colors.. I need some of your luck!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Me too, Moon's going to have to have all does, and spectacular coloring to make it acceptable that I lost! :lol:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Love the new pictures. Can't wait to watch that dapple grow so glad your keeping him. How about Beechnut for a name. I think I spelled it right. lol. I m not good with names but thought I would throw that one out there. Glad Babe is eating better now..


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lucky with colors? Ha! We got 7 traditional kids from all colored parents this year! :shock: :lol: That's almost half of our whole kid count! I guess one of the sires to two of those was traditional.... but he produces a LOT of color even when bred to trad. does! The mom is a paint. 

But yeah, with *this* doe we were blessed with cool colors.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Frosty.  Beechnut... hmmm. What's a beechnut? lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't know why, but I feel like she like him more, because she fed him more in there :lol: Babe's Obsession


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She definitely likes the big paint buck the most.  I like that name but it sounds too much like a doe name to me! Several does here in WA are named Obsession. 

The dappled guy can't stand yet.... but he's getting close.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

The nut of the Beech tree. in other words a nut.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ohhh.... ok.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Bogus, Bonus, Big Boom, Blarney, Buffalo, Bushwhacker, and my personal favorite, Benjamin Bling


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Babe, did you plan to have them outside? Sneaking out in the dark earlier?
Oh what beautiful babies!

Obie? Obliteration (as in knockin em dead in the ring)


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Here I'll give it a try...
Brazen
Big N Bold
Back N Black
Big Buster
Back Fire
Back N Charge
Black Knight


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

For the big boy
BAM BAM like in the flinstones


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohhh the name game , my favorite 
Ummm ... I like a Black Gold for the Dapple 
Right now I have one wether and a Nigerian fighting over my lap can't type , lol. I can't even breathe ! Will think of more and get back in the house


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the name suggestions! We decided on Butterfly Kisses for the doe, Big Deal for the dapple and Better Believe It for the paint.  So we have Big, Better and Butterfly. LOL :lol: 

It's such a gorgeous day... I figured I could sneak them out individually for a 30 second photo shoot.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I'm gonna be the oddball here and sat that I really love the paint buck


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

I really like the black paint buck as well! He has a cute face and his coloring pattern is cool!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, he's so cute.  He's the biggest by 4lbs. The other two are only half his size!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I too like the paint buck. He is so splashy! The dapple buck looks to me like he has war paint on his face, lol. Very intimidating. I will be very curious to see his face at age 2 with huge horns! I'd bet he will be very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love them all.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

maybe you should of named him warpaint. He still is adorable.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think this dappled guy has the cutest little face.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh my, they are gorgeous! Congrats!!! And wow that paint boy is huge!!! 
The dapple has the coolest coloring, so adorable!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

DappledBoers said:


> 30 degrees.. That's warm! Lol it's supposed to be like 36 this weekend and I'm excited. It's been bow zero lately! Why are you so lucky with colors.. I need some of your luck!


I was thinking the same thing. My kids born yesterday morning did pretty good considering it was 3 degrees. They said we could possibly see 40 but not getting to excited.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are sooo adorable  
That big paint boy is my favorite , lolol. Cant get over how flashy he is


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Candice and Laura! All 3 babies and mama are doing great today. The dappled guy can stand and walk around now.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

How long did it take for him to stand? I would have been worried if it wasn't within a couple houts.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It took 24 hours-ish I think. Both of his rear legs had the weak hock thing that happens with multiple kids. At least it happens a lot here. He was very lively and noisy and eating good so I wasn't worried. We gave them all BoSe at birth.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

That's good! We haven't experienced many leg issues thus far luckily. Glad he's doing well!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I just put some new pictures of them here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f194/crossroads-2015-boer-kids-174768/index15.html


----------

